# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Классификация пешеходов

## Justin

*Пешеход*- это существо с количеством ног от двух до четырех, находящееся вне транспортного средства на дороге и не производящее на ней работу. Изначально вся общность ПЕШЕХОДОВ может быть разделена на две основные подгруппы: ПЕШЕХОД БЕЗОПАСНЫЙ (как-то: пешеход подземный, пешеход обученный, пешеход запуганный etc.) и ПЕШЕХОД БЕЗБАШЕННЫЙ (описан в данной классификации)

*1. ПЕШЕХОД БЕЗБАШЕННЫЙ АНТРОПОМОРФНЫЙ*
*1.1. Тетка бессмысленная.*
_Описание_Особь женского пола, неопределенного возраста, зачастую с одной или несколькими сумками. Проезжую часть переходит с постоянной скоростью, в полностью сомнамбулическом состоянии, не глядя вообще никуда - ни влево, ни вправо, ни вперед. Встречается повсеместно, максимальная вероятность выхода на проезжую часть - конец рабочего дня. Категория опасности по 5-бальной шкале - 3.
_Рекомендуемые действия при встрече_При обнаружении на дороге - не в коем случае не сигналить!!! Тут же с высокой долей вероятности сработает "эффект хаотической осцилляции"! (подробнее о нем см. ниже) Сбросить скорость, просчитать траекторию, объехать, соблюдая безопасную дистанцию.
_Методы борьбы_а) упражнение "гудок из-за спины" - как можно незаметнее подкатиться за спину к индивидууму; находясь строго за его спиной, резко нажать на сигнал. В случае отсутствия у индивидуума устойчивой ремиссии - повторять упражнение при каждой последующей встрече, до появления навыков безопасного поведения на дороге;
б) езда со снятыми глушителями;
в) езда с включенным ближним светом.

----------


## Justin

*1.2. Бабуля дурОм прущая.*
_Описание._Особь женского пола, предпенсионного или пенсионного возраста, часто вооружена посохом. Проезжую часть переходит с крайне решительным выражением лица, глядя строго вперед, с постоянной или нарастающей скоростью. Встречается повсеместно, наиболее вероятные места локализации - рынки и мини-рынки, продуктовые магазины, и дороги, к ним прилегающие. Категория опасности по 5-бальной шкале - 3.
_Рекомендуемые действия при встрече._ При обнаружении на дороге - четко и недвусмысленно декларировать свои дальнейшие действия. Для этого либо остановиться самому и пропустить, либо двигаться, не меняя скорости и полосы движения, и сигналить непрерывным гудком. Если не хочется сигналить или останавливаться - сбросить скорость, просчитать траекторию, объехать, соблюдая безопасную дистанцию.
_Методы борьбы._ а) "гудок из-за спины";
б) езда со снятыми глушителями.

----------


## Justin

*1.3. Пенсионер маразматический.*
_Описание._ Особь мужского или женского пола, пенсионного или сверхпенсионного возраста. Суматошно озирается вокруг, начинает переходить проезжую часть неожиданно и немотивированно. При малейших признаках опасности срабатывает "эффект хаотической осцилляции", в процессе которого индивид начинает метаться в пределах проезжей части, на полсекунды предвосхищая любые ваши маневры, направленные на избежание столкновения. Встречается повсеместно, наиболее вероятные места локализации - остановочные пункты городского транспорта. Категория опасности по 5-бальной шкале - 5.
_Рекомендуемые действия при встрече_ Остановиться и пропустить
_Методы борьбы_Непобедим, поскольку переучивать поздно, а убивать - жалко:

----------


## Justin

*1.4. Алкаш суицидальный*
_Описание._ Особь, как правило, мужского пола, неопрятного вида, неопределенного возраста и социального положения. Характерная особенность - пьян в дым. Проезжую часть переходит с изменяющейся скоростью, по странной и непредсказуемой траектории. Дорожную обстановку абсолютно не контролирует. Взгляд мутный, в пространство, реже - под ноги. Может переходить проезжую часть в компании себе подобных, что серьезно снижает и так невысокие шансы избежания ДТП. Излюбленный прием - неожиданно упасть на середине дороги, после чего долго пытаться подняться и продолжить движение. Встречается, как правило, вечером, наиболее вероятные места локализации - выходы из дворовых территорий и пивных, а также остановочные пункты городского транспорта, окрестности круглосуточно работающих киосков и павильонов. Категория опасности по 5-бальной шкале - 4.
_Рекомендуемые действия при встрече_ При наличии свободного времени - остановиться, убрать с проезжей части, по возможности провести разъяснительную работу (нанести легкие/средние телесные повреждения). В противном случае - сбросить скорость до минимума, тщательно просчитать траекторию, с особой осторожностью объехать на максимальной дистанции.
_Методы борьбы_ а) тривиальный мордобой;
б) езда со снятыми глушителями.

----------


## Justin

*1.5. Дети.*
_Описание_ Малолетние особи мужского (как правило) пола. Характерная особенность - абсолютная безбашенность. На проезжую часть обычно выбегают группами по 2-3 человека, иногда передвигаются по ней не поперек движения автотранспорта, а вдоль... Могут затеять на дороге игру в догонялки, салки, прыгалки, прятки. Траектория движения - хаотична и непредсказуема. Инстинкт самосохранения, знание ПДД и умение анализировать дорожную обстановку - полностью отсутствуют. Встречаются повсеместно, наиболее вероятные места локализации - окрестности общеобразовательных учреждений, выходы из дворовых территорий. Категория опасности по 5-бальной шкале - 6.
_Рекомендуемые действия при встрече_ Остановиться и пропустить
_Методы борьбы_ а) глобально - внедрение и продвижение в широкие народные массы идей контрацепции;
б) локально - воспитательная работа, как-то: остановиться, пообщаться, угостить пивом (по возможности), прокатить, объяснитьправила безопасного перехода дороги. Как ни странно, работает:

----------


## Justin

*1.6. Гайцы*
_Описание_Сотрудники ГИБДД, находящиеся на проезжей части вне транспортного средства типа "мусоровоз". Характерная особенность - уверены, что совершают на дороге некую работу. Однако это утверждение не соответствует действительности, что позволяет также причислить данный подвид антропоморфных особей к ПЕШЕХОДАМ (см. определение в начале классификации). Снабжены жезлами и радарами. Снедаемы жаждой наживы. Встречаются повсеместно, наиболее вероятные места локализации - вблизи сложных перекрестков, ж/д переездов, участков дороги с полустертой разметкой, участков ничем не мотивированного ограничения скорости, спорных или незаметных дорожных знаков etc. Категория опасности по 5-бальной шкале - 2.
_Рекомендуемые действия при встрече_На момент остановки быть трезвым, иметь на руках документы на используемое транспортное средство и права соответствующей категории, либо адекватную недостающим компонентам сумму денег. По возможности проезжать представителей данного подвида племени ПЕШЕХОДОВ, находясь вне зоны визуального контакта (например, уходя в левый ряд и прячась за попутными большегрузными автомобилями, идущими в правом ряду). После проезда - предупредить встречные транспортные средства о приближающейся опасности миганием дальнего света
_Методы борьбы_а) в случае противозаконных действий сотрудника ГИБДД - обращение в Службу собственной безопасности (по желанию);
б) в случае спорной ситуации - точное знание соответствующих пунктов ПДД, а также законных и подзаконных актов, и ссылка на них (по возможности);
в) во всех прочих случаях - стеб, глумление и отдача сотруднику ГИБДД как можно меньшей суммы денег.

----------


## Sanych

Лично меня больше всего бесят те, кто просто переходит дорогу по пешеходнику без остановки не глядя на машины. Особенно зимой. Мол положено пропустить и я пру. А водитель и пропускает. Машина не пропускает. Может всякое случится, просто понесло по снегу как на лыжах как не тормози и всё. Тормоза там в пол провалились или ещё какая беда. А люди прут неглядя, типо прав. Ну будешь лежать красиво на пешеходном переходе под машиной, и что с того, что прав?? Мамке с папкой твоим, или детям??
Всегда прежде чем переходить дорогу, надо убедиться что водитель тебя видел и пропускает. А только потом нестись сломя голову.

----------


## Justin

Один то водитель может и пропустит , но который за ним едет и не подумает ... Мы когда с подругой переходить стали ( нам один водитель дорогу уступил) , причем по зебре этой , подруга пошла а я задержалась , в итоге тот второй ,который из за этой машины выехал чуть не сбил ее , хотя прекрасно видел что нас  с обоих сторон пропускали

----------


## Sanych

Не уступит, его проблеммы. Но не стоит свои 50 кг сравнивать с 1500 кг авто на скорости.

----------


## Justin

Да ты прав , но как нам пешеходам тогда быть  , крылье то нет ,  а переходить как то надо

----------


## Sanych

НАдо как в штатах. Если собираешься переходить, руку вытянул и показал, что буду преходить. Ато станут на краю, ещё и по мобиле болтают. Идешь, не идёшь, кто там тебя знает. А пропускает не так уж  и мало водителей. Просто некоторым надо в туалете меньше сидеть перед выходом, ато вечно опаздывают на 5-10 мин и пруться.

----------


## Justin

думаешь наши реагировать будут?

----------


## Sanych

Я видел такое, и порадовался за женщину которая так поступила. И спокойно перешла кстати.

----------


## Justin

надо попробовать будет

----------


## vova230

Надо просто вернуть старое положение, где было четко сказано, что пешеход обязан убедиться в отсутствии приближающегося транспорта, а сейчас и еще в том, что его пропускают. Каждый день хожу на работу и каждый день меня пропускают, хотя в другой раз и неудобно, особенно когда ты один а тебя пропускает целая колонна. Я бы мог и подождать две минуты, работа никуда не денется.

----------


## Justin

иногда стоишь перед зеброй по 10-20 минут и ждешь когда кто нибудь тебя пропустит

----------


## Sanych

Ну так уж и 15-20  Это кажется так. 2-3 если только.

----------


## Justin

как же

----------

